# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Prevarena na letgo

## anita83

Prevarena sam na str letgo od osobe koja je poznati prevaranr za koju nisam znala kad sam kupovala od nje. Uplatila sam novce a proizvod ne dolazi zadnja 3 mj. Profil joj je maknut.... Da nebi još ona mene tužila za neku zaštitu podataka stavit ću samo inicijale a.m.b. pa se možda od vas nađe netko ko je isto od nje prevaren jer vidim da operira redovno s tim da mi kaže šta dalje. Da li mogu prijavit policiji da me pokrala jer to je krađa al iznos je 200 kuna a našla sam negdje da mora bit 1000 kuna da se može? Ako nemogu tako da li mogu na drugi način vratit svoj novac? Hvala

----------


## tangerina

To je meni glavna zamjerka na let.go, što nema mogućnosti ostavljanja povratne informacije/ocjene
zato preferiram moje.krpice, tamo možeš ostavit povratnu, imaju i posebne teme o ljudima koji varaju, pa se osjećaš malo više zaštićen..

nadam se da nije bilo puno novaca
nisam nikad naručivala nešto u većem iznosu, ali kad bih, tražila bih isključivo plaćanje pouzećem

----------


## marta

anita, taj zakon se promijenio, mislim da sam čitala da ukoliko je osoba serijski prevarant, i ukupni iznosi prijavljenih prevara iznose više od 100 kn, policija mora djelovati. al provjeri to, ko zna kako je zapravo u stvarnosti.

----------


## Riri92

Ta se još uvijek bavi time?  :Shock:  
Ja ti ne znam kakvi su zakoni, ali znam za nju i za njene prevare pa ti savjetujem da odeš na forum od Krpica, tamo se puuuno pisalo o njoj. Ja više nisam tamo pa ti ne mogu linkati ništa pametno, ali mora postojati neki način.

----------


## Tanči

Prijavi obavezno.
To je Ana Mate Barbarić.
Lopovima se treba objaviti ime.
Ona konstantno otvara nove profile i
na MK i na LetGo i vara ljude.
Od kad se udala, operira s mužem.
On je Josip Barbarić.
Često i više osoba uvuče u svoje spletke.
Bila je trudna pa je valjda i rodila. Neka joj socijalna služba pokuca na vrata. Možeš i njima prijaviti.
Na forumu MK imate teme s ibanovima koje daju za uplate.
I adresu njihovu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

Evo zanimljivog štiva da vidite kako operira:
https://mojekrpice.hr/forum/t/256379...jevara-i-krada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tanči

Najlakše ju je skužiti po groznoj nepismenosti.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Zvale su joj neke cure već socijalnu, ali ne znam što je na kraju bilo s tim. Prije 2,3 godine, valjda kad je dobila nekoliko prijava, objavila je vlastitu osmrtnicu. U svakom slučaju, slažem se sa Tanči, lopovima treba objaviti ime i treba ih prijaviti pa makar iznos bio i mali. Ne mogu vjerovati da toj curi taj način toliko dugo prolazi.

----------


## silkica

Ja u stvari ne mogu vjerovati koliko je ljudi prevarila ta žena.Nemam pojma šta to ona toliko dobro i povoljno prodaje da svi kupuju od nje.Ono svi se lijepe za nju ko muha na med.U čemu je štos?
Nisam kupovala,u stvari i nikada nisam prevarena ni od koga,ali to ime je toliko puta prežvakano,da ne mogu vjerovati da se još uvijek ne zna za nju i da još uvijek vara.
Sljedeći put opreznije!

----------


## Marija

Nažalost, mislim da ćeš teško išta postići, makar je prijavila. 

Mi smo prije dosta godina kupili sušilicu preko internet trgovine, i nažalost pošteno smo ih izguglali tek kad smo skužili da nam nikako ne isporučuju stroj (danas će, sutra će...). Onda smo shvatili da smo prevareni kao i hrpa drugih naivaca; ljudi su cijele kuhinje uplatili i ostali bez novaca, a firma je nekoliko puta mijenjala ime dok ih nisu ugasili. Dignuta je zajednička prijava i nikom ništa; novce naravno nismo dobili, kao ni stroj.

Kako ono kažu, pojeo vuk magare, a bar smo se naučili da ništa više ne kupujemo preko interneta ako dobro ne provjerimo kupca.

----------


## jelena.O

....prodavaca

----------


## anita83

Citat cu to sa mk pa cu vidjet moze li se sta napravit. Hvala

----------

